# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  5-HTP, L-Tryptophan, Melatonin question, please help.

## Wattage

Does anyone know the difference between 5-HTP and L-Tryptophan? Also, I was wondering if it is safe to take 5-HTP and Melatonin together? Thanks!

----------


## moe007

Tryptophan converts into 5-htp, which later converts into serotoinin, which is what you are aiming to increase.


Taking melatonin and serotonin hmmm

Ive always wondered about it, never done it. Something in my head tells me its a bad idea.

Excess serotonin converts into melatonin anyways, so you would probably be wasting your money, because nothing special would happen,

----------


## Wattage

I would like more input from anyone if possible. I think I will try both, but I want to be safe. I'll start out with 5-HTP first...

----------


## Moonbeam

It's not going to hurt you, if that's what you mean.  They both suppress REM, so you might get some rebound later in the night.

----------


## Wattage

Well, I decided to take both last night with very interesting results. At the beginning of the night, I had an OBE, where I sat on the edge of my bed massaging my legs cause they felt numb. I remember hearing loud high pitched sleep paralysis sounds before this. I had to tell myself that this was nothing but sleep paralysis when hearing the sounds. As I sit on the edge of my bed, in my spirit body, I decide to get up and flip on the light switch, not aware that I was having an OBE. The light switch didn't work. I thought that was really odd, so I walk over to my ceiling fan. The fan is moving, but not in reality. I was about to test the string on the fan, but then I am back in my body, and fully conscious again. 

    After this OBE, I had two, very long, vivid dreams. Definitely one of the most profound dreams I have experienced in quite some time. Does anyone have similar experiences with these? Yes, I do believe it suppressed REM only in the very beginning, then BAM!, all of these vivid dreams.

----------


## Nihao

I am curious how much actually you took each of them. My only experience with L-Tryptophan was awful. I took 1,5 g of pure powder drunk with water from 3 pills that were too big for me to swallow. It was so diguisting like bromine or dog's ass. Whole night I felt like vomiting and had that taste in my mouth...brrrrr I forgot about LD then.

----------


## Nihao

I tried for the first time Melatonin ( can't get over the counter in UK ). 6mg
It didn't knock me out but certainly I felt a bit sleepy. Strangely I woke up couple of times but this thing kept me only half awaken. Perhaps these breaks were the reason I had excellent recall and very vivid dreams. 
Contrary to what some say about REM suppression I had first dream only after one hour. The only drawback was getting up from bed :Sad: 
Anyway, Wattage gives me idea to try it with L-Theanine (another sleep supplement) and try to WILD after 4 hours. See what happens...

----------


## Firewalker

Serotonin is closely related to DMT, so it is theoretically possible that by increasing the serotonin to excess amounts where the brain doesn't need anymore to perform its necesary functions and by supplying melatonin as well the excess could possibly be converted in the brain to DMT causing OBE's or lucid dreams.  I read something about this once on the internet about anti-depresants possibly causing DMT production.

----------


## neuf08

L-tryptophan is converted into 5HTP, but from what I have read, L-tryptophan crosses the blood-brain barrier more easily, and more of it crosses. So it could be more effective than 5HTP. Both are then converted to serotonin. I don't know about taking them with melotonin. I doubt it's a good idea, especially if you plan to do so often.

----------


## moe007

> Serotonin is closely related to DMT, so it is theoretically possible that by increasing the serotonin to excess amounts where the brain doesn't need anymore to perform its necesary functions and by supplying melatonin as well the excess could possibly be converted in the brain to DMT causing OBE's or lucid dreams.  I read something about this once on the internet about anti-depresants possibly causing DMT production.



An excess in serotonin will result in Serotonin Syndrome which could be life threatening.
DMT might be related to serotonin, but serotonin is not a precursor to DMT and therefore taking one will not increase the other.

----------


## Blackness

> An excess in serotonin will result in Serotonin Syndrome which could be life threatening.
> DMT might be related to serotonin, but serotonin is not a precursor to DMT and therefore taking one will not increase the other.



Not quite.
It's impossible to build up serotonine levels enough to die through food or any form of conventional supplements (l-tryptophan, 5-htp, b6...), only through combined use of strong SSRIs (eg. MDMA) and MAOIs is it possible to happen.

Serotonine will end up increasing DMT, but indirectly.
Serotonine is converted into melatonin, melatonin increases the duration of REM, and DMT is synthesized during REM. The link between them hasn't yet been, to my knowledge, scientifically explained though.

----------

